

I'm closing up shop, what should I open source? - spiritplumber

Hello!<p>I operate http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.robots-everywhere.com and have decided to close up shop due to lack of attention&#x2F;demand. What should I opensource, and where?<p>The software can go on github or the like, but what of the hardware designs? Is Thingiverse appropriate for stuff that can&#x27;t be 3d printed? How about the electronics designs?
======
LeoSolaris
There is a chance that Github does not support data files. They recently
depreciated binary files.

[https://github.com/blog/1302-goodbye-
uploads](https://github.com/blog/1302-goodbye-uploads)

~~~
zachlatta
Note that the post was written in 2012, not 2013. Despite not having external
binary downloads support anymore, you can now upload binaries with releases.
Read more at [https://github.com/blog/1547-release-your-
software](https://github.com/blog/1547-release-your-software)

------
mindcrime
Hmmm... that's an interesting question. I think you could probably put designs
and schematics and what-not on Github as well. It might make the most sense to
do that, so everything will be together, in one central location.

~~~
spiritplumber
I'd actually like to open everything except for the NASA stuff, which I don't
think I can open, and the NAVCOM bombing logic which I've excised from the
program and am not going to ever release (I can't think of any peaceful use
for a $1500 bomber drone, sorry).

~~~
sharemywin
water balloons.

------
shootaray
Just put everything raw open and see if people would do that work for you?

~~~
spiritplumber
I'm cool with that -- I don't know WHERE. As above, looks like github is a no
go. I am primarily an embedded developer, a lot of the software only makes
sense if it has specific hardware to go with it.

------
sharemywin
not sure how big your files are but I have a domain name called
openrobotfactory.com that could be good for your designs, etc. my email is
bob@openrobotfactory.com

~~~
spiritplumber
Thanks, I emailed you!

~~~
spiritplumber
And got no reply :(Thanks for adding to my depression.

------
billrobertson42
You could look at bintray for your binaries.

